# What Is This and Should I Kill It?



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Not sure what this is. Doesn't appear to be Poa A. Pretty well rooted.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Wanted to bump this. Is this Triv?


----------



## ciaranbourke (Apr 19, 2018)

Hoping to bump your thread because that looks a lot like what I'm seeing in my yard.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

@Captquin send in a digital sample to Va Tech York Co. extension office for identification.

https://york.ext.vt.edu/


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

unfortunately i think that is triv.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Good call on VT. always forget that resource.

Thought maybe it was KBG patch from my overseed into TTTF last fall. One benefit to having test pots is being able to compare to a known sample. Believe it is Triv as well. Decided to dig it out and patch with some KBG plugs from the greenhouse.


----------

